# Problem with eth0 and dhcpcd...

## Ranma

First of all I would like to say that installing Gentoo was a b*tch for me but it was definitely worth it for the wonderful Portage program!  The first time I installed this I forgot to enable the devfs file system support in kernel so I ended up reinstalling EVERYTHING just to find out my stupid lame mistake.  Then I spent the latter half of today trying to get X working (I thought I didn't have it because I didn't know what it was called, haha...) and I finally got it running to be greeted by the world's ugliest WM called TWM (The Worst Manager, hehe).  Ok, so then I find out how to change my video mode beyond stupid virtual desktop 1024x768 running at 640x480 and now I have KDE working (yay!), but I have a weird problem with my ethernet connection.  Occasionally, (happened twice already) my ethernet connection will just refuse to work, no outgoing/incoming connections, even a simple ping will not work.  I have to type dhcpcd eth0 in console in order to get it working again.  This is very annoying and it happened once when I was getting KDE using Portage and once when I was running Konqueror.  Is there any way to fix this issue?  Also, one more problem: my laptop uses the ATI Radeon Mobility M6 chip, and I managed to find the horizontal and vertical sync ranges, but when i edit XF86Config and change everything to ATI Radeon Mobility M6 running on LCD Active Matrix, and I try to start X again, it just flashes 3 times and then brings me back to the prompt.  Thanks to whoever can help me with this problem.  P.S. I just got the USB mouse working, woohoo!  Scrolling works too!  Yayayay!  But is there any way I can get the touchpad working at the same time?

----------

## water

How would you start dhcpcd at boot? It doesn't start automaticly, but you can edit /etc/conf.d/local.start and add a line containing "dhcpcd eth0".

About your laptop: there is something wrong in your /etc/X11/XF86Config. Try to find the log-file somewhere in /var. Maybe you can find something there about what go's wrong.

----------

## rac

 *water wrote:*   

> How would you start dhcpcd at boot? It doesn't start automaticly, but you can edit /etc/conf.d/local.start and add a line containing "dhcpcd eth0".

 

How is this better than uncommenting the iface_eth0="dhcp" line in /etc/conf.d/net?

----------

## Ranma

 *rac wrote:*   

> 
> 
> How is this better than uncommenting the iface_eth0="dhcp" line in /etc/conf.d/net?

 

That worked, but I'm worried about something else...when Gentoo starts up it says something like "Initializing eepro100..." to be quickly followed by "Initializing eepro100 failed".  My ethernet still works though, but seeing an error like this during boot-up irks me, is there any way to fix it?

----------

## pilla

There are some threads about this network card. Try a search.

 Additionaly, I have the same problem only when I used Win XP the boot before it... Red Hat does not seem to have the same problem.

As I usually don't use Win XP and eth0 at the same time, it is not a big deal... for me.  :Cool: 

 *Ranma wrote:*   

>  *rac wrote:*   
> 
> How is this better than uncommenting the iface_eth0="dhcp" line in /etc/conf.d/net? 
> 
> That worked, but I'm worried about something else...when Gentoo starts up it says something like "Initializing eepro100..." to be quickly followed by "Initializing eepro100 failed".  My ethernet still works though, but seeing an error like this during boot-up irks me, is there any way to fix it?

 

----------

## water

 *rac wrote:*   

>  *water wrote:*   How would you start dhcpcd at boot? It doesn't start automaticly, but you can edit /etc/conf.d/local.start and add a line containing "dhcpcd eth0". 
> 
> How is this better than uncommenting the iface_eth0="dhcp" line in /etc/conf.d/net?

 

Thanks, i have learned something again!   :Very Happy: 

----------

## theneopro

Hey Ramma,

 *Quote:*   

> when Gentoo starts up it says something like "Initializing eepro100..." to be quickly followed by "Initializing eepro100 failed". 

 

I use the same Intel card. when recompiling the kernel I noticed the wrong card was checked off. Check it out. Cause originally that was one of my errors as well.

Also Dont forget to show your var log file. The X server error is very helpful.

----------

## R-II

I got the same bootup error with my realtrek card, even though it still worked.  But I removed it from rc and added it to local.start, so now it works and I bypass the error.  Bootup errors are like little pet peeves, the dreaded color red...

----------

## rac

Could this be caused by having the driver in /etc/modules.autoload, even though it's actually compiled directly into the kernel?

----------

## Ranma

 *rac wrote:*   

> Could this be caused by having the driver in /etc/modules.autoload, even though it's actually compiled directly into the kernel?

 

Thanks, that solved the problem, but I had another question about rc-update: I know it automatically runs programs and loads modules at boot or something like that, but can someone give me more information about it, especially with removing or adding modules and programs?

----------

## rac

Have you seen http://gentoo.org/doc/en/rc-scripts.xml?

----------

